# Take the prepper test!



## Apocalypse (Aug 14, 2012)

Get Your Prepper Score | National Geographic Channel

I strictly and honestly did the test with just my BOB and scored a 31. With 1-2 months of life just surviving on it alone. =)

Try it out!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

87. 

And whats with the 1000 rounds of ammo? Thats not enough!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

survival said:


> 87.
> 
> And whats with the 1000 rounds of ammo? Thats not enough!


57 with 1 gun and 33 rounds of ammo:grin:


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I failed.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have a 54 i will live 4 to 8 months. says them. betcha hunert bux im last chick standing.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I got a 78 12-18 months. That don't sound very good to me....LOL


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

survival said:


> 87.
> 
> And whats with the 1000 rounds of ammo? Thats not enough!


just what im thinking.

betcher ammo on me kids. i will do rather well!


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

73. 12-16 months!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Crap... that test sucks... or maybe it's just me.  OK... it was a good reality check. I know it's not totally realistic.... but crap... I should be doing better than that.... and NO... I won't post my pathetic score.  [walks away moping...]


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Crap... that test sucks... or maybe it's just me.  OK... it was a good reality check. I know it's not totally realistic.... but crap... I should be doing better than that.... and NO... I won't post my pathetic score.  [walks away moping...]


That website said error unable to calculate that low of a score, I think I need a lot more ....


----------



## Medelwr (Jun 10, 2012)

Not only does this show how unprepared I am but also gives me tons of ideas for improvement. Thanks.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, the only thing i saw is that I need a communications plan and i need more medical training- EMP? No my vehicle wont resist an EMP attack. 
But I can walk, I know where water and food are and I am armed and mobile. 

i got a 48 2 to 4 months, but i dont know if I agree with the life expectancy. ;-)

I think i will be alive for years...or i will die trying ;-)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I got halfway thru and the slider gizmos quit working for me. Somethings didn't fit, either, such as cooking -we have propane and have a bunch of charcoal, and how many cords of wood in an acre and a half of pine trees planted 12X6 (rows 12 feet apart, 6 feet between trees) that are 60 feet tall?
I gave up when it would not let me input "experience" any farther than Intermediate and the weapons and ammo didn't work at all.
How far to bug out location? We are already here.
The top priority for me is to get solar power for my well, walking a mile to the river would suck. And we don't really NEED electricity for anything other than the well pump.
I grew up, and lived for many years, in over populated South Florida. I consider it a true Blessing from God that He made it possible for my wife and I to get out of there.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats Rice Paddy.... sounds like you are getting pretty well set up and I'm happy for both you and your wife. I guess that means you get to work on improving your situation (i.e., comfort) and figuring out how to defend it. Most of us aren't as fortunate. But.... I'm working on it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Congrats Rice Paddy.... sounds like you are getting pretty well set up and I'm happy for both you and your wife. I guess that means you get to work on improving your situation (i.e., comfort) and figuring out how to defend it. Most of us aren't as fortunate. But.... I'm working on it.


In 1995 as part of a corporate restructuring my employer (at the time) closed the warehouse where I worked and gave me the option to relocate. My wife and I had been praying, wishing, and hoping to get out of South Florida where I grew up and move to a place that has more churches than bars. All the others at the branch took the severence package and stayed, my wife and I looked at it as an opportunity. As seasoned hurricane survivors we picked the safest location out of the 4 that were offered to me.
We now have a little farm with our horses, chickens and dogs on a dead end dirt road six miles outside a one stoplight town of 2,000 people. My wife had always wanted to be a hobby farmer. 
As I said, I truly believe that God presented all these things to us, but we had to be willing to accept what was presented. This was all a gift from God. I can claim absolutely no credit at all.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I scored a 72, with a life expectancy of 6 to 12 months. What a crock...1000 rounds of ammo is not enough for even a starting prepper.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Rice... you rock. 'nuff said.


----------



## mossberg500 (Nov 4, 2012)

88. 18-20 months. Honestly I could live for years with just a .22, 500 rounds and a knife and flint. Going through the army and survival training helped. The mind is the greatest weapon.


----------



## mossberg500 (Nov 4, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> I scored a 72, with a life expectancy of 6 to 12 months. What a crock...1000 rounds of ammo is not enough for even a starting prepper.


1K rounds for any weapon would last me years. One thing I've learned from hunting and the military is 1 shot,1kill.


----------



## Gallows (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought I would of done better. 60 8-12 months


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

81 and I could not get to the full answer on the slide bar


----------



## glhadiator (Nov 9, 2012)

88 16-20 months.

This score assumes I am going to do nothing but survive on supplies on hand. There are a whole lot of factors not taken into consideration in this survey.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

glhadiator said:


> 88 16-20 months.
> 
> This score assumes I am going to do nothing but survive on supplies on hand. There are a whole lot of factors not taken into consideration in this survey.


That is true. I have geared my entire stocks up to maintain my family from one complete growing season to other. I have a ample stock of seeds, good access to deer, squirrels, rabbits and other game as well as fish. We are within 2 miles of 2 large freshwater springs. This is a very short sighted survey but it is fun to see how you stock up with others.


----------



## usmamg (Nov 8, 2012)

Apocalypse said:


> Get Your Prepper Score | National Geographic Channel
> 
> I strictly and honestly did the test with just my BOB and scored a 31. With 1-2 months of life just surviving on it alone. =)
> 
> Try it out!


I hit 82


----------



## Sunnder (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a pretty pathetic 43 (of course that is with only 1000 rounds of ammo possible), still working on it food, energy and sustainability is probably my biggest area of problems, also a reasonable bug out location that is close by if we decided to leave.

I have the medical and firearms pretty well setup, I have EMT level training, have a RN for step-daughter and if I could figure out a way to hook up with my brother and sister-in-law a biochemist specializing in pharm research and a medical doctor.

Also need to work on some sort of "better" choice for a bug out vehicle.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It says I ain't gonna make it past eight months. It is quite wrong.


----------



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

1 - 2 months?? mmm... probably significantly more than that. However, I definitely need to work on some better preparations.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

got an 86. 
It said 1000 or more on ammo.
Says I'm short on food, i know i have enough for a minimum of 5 years for the family. 
firewood question was not presented correctly, Have 5 cord available every year, I do burn wood at that rate annually. About 1,000 standing cord on land.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

I failed. Even with a plasma rifle in a 40 watt range.


----------



## countybob (Nov 11, 2012)

one thing this test does'nt take into account is non-specialized knowledge, a good woodsman needs much less to get by for much longer, remember the old saying "the more you know, the less you need!"


----------



## molon labe (Dec 20, 2012)

It gave me a 43.... with food for 2 to 4 months..


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I got 62, with 8-12 months to live. The points/section for security was ridiculously simple, as was the food section. Definitely shows that my food preps are lacking, and I should start to work on that.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

i scored a 53 even though i cheated and used a combo of myself my son and my gf's son, im 47 years old 12 years military 5 years as a military contractor, lived in the country growing up hunted and fished all my life.my son is a young marine now thats hunted and fished all his life, my gf's son is a emt trained young man thats hunted and fished all his life. when it asked how big is your group i said 7 using them and several friends also.
when it gave reasons for score it said my food and water scores were really low. this test doesnt take into account your (each individual) abiltiy to hunt and gather, also doesnt take into account where you live for the hunt gather thing. i own property in the Ocala national forest, which is full of food on the hoof and plants you can eat. also on the water thng theres well everywhere out there in the forest hand pump type and lakes and streams everywhere. so saying i didnt have water was crazy  just my opinion on this survey 


John


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I will be taking this test later on, i know im no where i should be but i will get there!!!


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well my score isn't great, but I am up 19 points from the last time I took the test. I suppose that's a step in the right direction, according to them


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

86 points, 16-20 months.


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

86 points, 16-20 months.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

dirt4life,
i agree it does point out and give other ideas as what to look for. by no means am i saying its a waste of time  
just saying it doesnt take into account several factors so it isnt fool proof


----------

